# when is a good time to clip?



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

I know there are a couple other topics on here for clipping, but I didn't really want to bump up old threads and yea ..

so! I am completely new to clipping. every horse at our barn is clipped annually, but only in the spring time. and while I've had my pony for quite some time, she's never needed clipped so never had to do it. I'd just like a second opinion on what time of year is good for doing a clip, and what type of clip would be best. I am used to seeing full body clips. 

I've been told that clipping before winter or during winter is a no-no, and only do it when it starts to warm up, usually around March or April depending on the year. My mare is a larger TB, still young and bouncy (I don't know if that makes a difference?), lives inside with a run out she can use at all hours. I blanket her starting in October with a medium weight (though she'll be double blanketed with a light stable blanket under her medium weight come next week). As it is right now all the horses on the property need to be on a rotation schedule for turnout as we had a fence break plus we're doing construction on the far far field so she only gets turned out every 3rd day from 11am - 5pm. Our temperatures are already in the minuses sometimes over night (-2 is the lowest I have seen), and generally about +2c by 8pm. She gets lunged probably 5x a week currently, and ridden about 3 give or take. She is still a young so we're not working on any HUGE workouts yet, no cantering/jumping quite yet. 

Sorry that was so long, but I know next to nothing about clipping since I have always just been told "do it this way" lol. Again, just looking for second opinions


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

There are lots of different types of clip you can apply, each one for a different reason. I can't remember them off the top of my head, they are in one of my college folders somewhere, I will dig them out for you (if you remind me) :lol:

It depends on the work your horse will be doing too.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

The point of clipping is so the horse stays cooler in the winter during workouts and does not get all sweaty. I am probably going to clip within the next few weeks and I clip as much as is possible. My horse is... interesting to clip, so we usually have to leave his stomach and I do his head and legs with smaller clippers. He is worked 6 days a week, hard and for turnout has more blankets than most people own for beds in their houses lol, but for training it keeps him way more comfortable. I usually only have to clip him once, sometimes twice.
For your horse I would suggest a trace or blanket clip that is going to keep her chest, shoulders and flanks cool and I would clip once her winter coat is in. She will have to be blanketed up a bit, but not as much as a horse with a full clip.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

Snizard, it would be great if you could let me know the different kinds of clips/purposes, if you've got the time. =)
& Anebel, thanks for the info! mind if I ask what blankets you use on your horse when he's clipped? I am more than likely going to pick up a new blanket for my mare sometime in the next couple weeks and having trouble if I should just get another medium weight or go with a heavy weight just so I've got a bit of variety. if I stick with the medium weight, like she has currently, I am double blanketing her with her medium and a light weight stable sheet within the next week or so.


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

I havn't been home yet so I can't access my information to give to you. I didn't want you to have to wait forever, so I found this page, hope it helps :lol:

Peasridge Clipper Advice - Clipping Advice - Horses

If the above page is no help let me know and I will tell you the information I have when I get home


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

I trace and belly clip. My horse is in work 6 days a week and it helps him to dry off quicker. He is also blanketed.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm with anebel and BC, I trace clip for the winter for the same reasons...here's what my mare looked like last year after a trace clip:


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

Snizard93 said:


> I havn't been home yet so I can't access my information to give to you. I didn't want you to have to wait forever, so I found this page, hope it helps :lol:
> 
> Peasridge Clipper Advice - Clipping Advice - Horses
> 
> If the above page is no help let me know and I will tell you the information I have when I get home


Thanks!
that helps quite a lot =)


----------



## floored (Apr 20, 2010)

I find myself doing an almost full body clip on most my horses right now, only leaving legs and under belly fuzzy, I make sure to blanket nightly and on cold days and all are stabled. My gelding has this clip for ease of grooming and cooling off when I do get to ride him, my daughters mare has the same clip because she has weekly jumping lessons and gets quite sweaty. I do have a gelding that I plan to fully body clip (inc legs) because I plan to sell him and he needs to look the part of an expensive show horse because he is marketed to Arabian show home buyers.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

floored said:


> I find myself doing an almost full body clip on most my horses right now, only leaving legs and under belly fuzzy, I make sure to blanket nightly and on cold days and all are stabled. My gelding has this clip for ease of grooming and cooling off when I do get to ride him, my daughters mare has the same clip because she has weekly jumping lessons and gets quite sweaty. I do have a gelding that I plan to fully body clip (inc legs) because I plan to sell him and he needs to look the part of an *expensive show horse because he is marketed to Arabian show home buyers*.


*drools*  I absolutely love fancy Arabs.


so just a general question to every body, this is something that just occurred to me. While my mare is only lightly being ridden right now her work load will increase throughout the winter, she'll be in training 1x a week, plus a couple other rides and lunges on the other days. we will more than likely start cantering her under saddle sometime in the early new year. She's in her stall every night, and has the option of being double blanketed. turnout is every third day. 

so just with that information again would it be best to do something like a trace clip, or go with taking off more hair? I know I kinda already gave that information at the top and received good replies, but remember I know next to nothing about what would be best, etc etc. So trace clip or take more off? I really don't want to spend hours cooling out this mare haha. (we had a problem with that with one mare last winter who wasn't clipped!)


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

beverleyy said:


> *drools*  I absolutely love fancy Arabs.
> 
> 
> so just a general question to every body, this is something that just occurred to me. While my mare is only lightly being ridden right now her work load will increase throughout the winter, she'll be in training 1x a week, plus a couple other rides and lunges on the other days. we will more than likely start cantering her under saddle sometime in the early new year. She's in her stall every night, and has the option of being double blanketed. turnout is every third day.
> ...


You could try the trace clip? And if she can't cool off properly you know to take more off


----------



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi, I'm going to thread steal a bit to save making a new thread :lol: but i am also going to clip my horse soon and wondered if its ok to do a bib-clip just without the neck being done. I don't really want to take any hair off that I cant cover up with rugs as she lives out 24/7 come rain/snow/shine/ hail etc so is it ok just to do chest and front half of belly?


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

OwnedByAlli said:


> Hi, I'm going to thread steal a bit to save making a new thread :lol: but i am also going to clip my horse soon and wondered if its ok to do a bib-clip just without the neck being done. I don't really want to take any hair off that I cant cover up with rugs as she lives out 24/7 come rain/snow/shine/ hail etc so is it ok just to do chest and front half of belly?


I don't think sticking strictly to clips is important, it's more about what works for your horse, so I'd say go for it


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

Snizard93 said:


> You could try the trace clip? And if she can't cool off properly you know to take more off


right! ha, for whatever reason it did not cross my mind that I could just take more off later if it wasn't working.


----------

